# Community Help: Check the Help Files, then come here to ask! > Technical >  Live encripted ISO (without userinput of a password)

## edsousa84

Hello I have a question that might not be easy to understand or to answer.

I am trying to build a live OS to run a custom aplication.
For that I am using: 
1) debootstrap/chroot to build/assemble the a minimal Linux OS
    1.1) Install a kernel
    1.2) Configure and install all the packadges needed
    1.3) Add all the custom application files and scrips
2) mksquashfs to make the image
3) xorriso to make the iso

But I need to protect the custom aplication files (or at least make it dificult to access and read them)

Is there a way to encript the ISO and allow it to run without the user having to input the password?
If there is can you give me any pointers on how to do that?

Thank you.

----------


## edsousa84

No ideas?

----------

